# St. Croix Prescott (corn/pellet)



## Xena (Nov 30, 2005)

This one can burn up to a 50-50 pellet/corn mix and does so
quite well.  Brother and I did the installation ourselves.  
Straight up through the chimney with ss fle pipe and a rain
cap up at the top.  
Been running it for about a month with great results!


----------



## Xena (Dec 1, 2005)

haha. Yeah.  The brick inside the stove was firebrick refractory panels.
Update 9/09:  In 2008 I replaced it with the new steel refractory panels
since the firebrick stuff broke apart.  Looks good and holds up great!


----------

